# New Year's testers!



## tcinks

Looking for other ladies planning to test around the beginning of January. :)

I'm on CD 7 right now, af just ended. 
We took a break last cycle because I was just getting so obsessed, which make every :bfn: so much harder. I'm feeling much more hopeful about this cycle and would love some other ladies to go on this journey with!


----------



## maxina

Hey tcinks. Im on CD 9. Expected AF following records of previous cycles is Jan 1st. So am hoping for a new year gift of a BFP instead! All the best....Baby dust your way...


----------



## tcinks

Hey :wave: That's exciting, it would be such a great new year gift! :) Do you plan to test that day? Af for me should be around January 4, but I always test early. Haha. So probably around the 1st. I have previously gotten a bfp by 9dpo so hoping it's the same this cycle!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Hello everyone!

I'm back on here it's been maybe 4 or 5 months since I stopped writing on here in an attempt to stop obsessing over ttc. To make a very long story short we are back full circle since ttc December of last year. We got pregnant our first cycle but miscarried the following February. Since then we have been ttc but have gotten so many negatives. I tried the relaxed approach the last couple months but it didn't work it's charm. I'm really hoping this is the month for us and our long journey. I'm only 22 I will be 23 in January and I never thought it would be this hard to get our baby! This cycle I'm trying preseed for the first time as well as Opks. My cycles have not been regular since the miscarriage and they range anywhere from the shortest being 27 and the longest 34 with an average of a 30 day cycle so I will be testing according to my opks. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## maxina

tcinks said:


> Hey :wave: That's exciting, it would be such a great new year gift! :) Do you plan to test that day? Af for me should be around January 4, but I always test early. Haha. So probably around the 1st. I have previously gotten a bfp by 9dpo so hoping it's the same this cycle!

I usually wait for AF to miss ( i really try hard not to test early).... I waited last year before i got an MC on the 5th week. Made my cycles go whack , ranging from 25 to 30 days! so am really trying not to be anxious you know...but really praying for a New year gift....


----------



## maxina

MommyOnMyMind said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm back on here it's been maybe 4 or 5 months since I stopped writing on here in an attempt to stop obsessing over ttc. To make a very long story short we are back full circle since ttc December of last year. We got pregnant our first cycle but miscarried the following February. Since then we have been ttc but have gotten so many negatives. I tried the relaxed approach the last couple months but it didn't work it's charm. I'm really hoping this is the month for us and our long journey. I'm only 22 I will be 23 in January and I never thought it would be this hard to get our baby! This cycle I'm trying preseed for the first time as well as Opks. My cycles have not been regular since the miscarriage and they range anywhere from the shortest being 27 and the longest 34 with an average of a 30 day cycle so I will be testing according to my opks.
> Good luck everyone!

Hey. Relax girl. i know its gonna work out well. i also had irregular cycles after my MC last year september. The doc has prescribed some meds to regularise them though. Hoping for the best!!


----------



## danser55

I'm on CD 12 I should be testing right around New Years, although I'm hesitant especially if it's a BFN since 1/1/16 was my daughter's due date. So we will see how the tww goes and that will determine when and if I test.


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

danser55 said:


> I'm on CD 12 I should be testing right around New Years, although I'm hesitant especially if it's a BFN since 1/1/16 was my daughter's due date. So we will see how the tww goes and that will determine when and if I test.

If I did get pregnant this cycle I will have the same due date as last time September 11th. So it will be the exact same dates but I think I'm okay with that. Some people believe it is bad luck but I've learned not to be picky with the dates!


----------



## tcinks

Danser55, I know what you mean. Last cycle af was due/ I was planning to test on the day I should have been due. I'm thankful I didn't because af showed up the next day. It would have been so hard to see the :bfn: especially that day.

Mommyonmymind, I wouldn't worry about dates either! I'd welcome my rainbow on any date. :)

I'm getting so impatient already! Trying to not obsess this cycle though. I really miss being pregnant.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Can I join you? I am hoping to test on 31st December. Xxx


----------



## tcinks

Of course, sailorsgirl!:)

How is everyone doing? I think with it being Christmas time, all the busyness is helping me not to get too crazy this cycle. Af ended a few days ago and we've been BDing a lot. I usually ovulate around CD14 or 15 but I think maybe I've been ovulating early since my last loss? I always get lots of CM like the day after AF leaves now, whereas before it wouldn't be until like a week later :shrug: I think maybe that's why I haven't been able to get pregnant again, my timing has been off. At least I hope that's the only thing.


----------



## ser523

I'm on CD 4 right now! So we'll be BDing around Christmas and it looks like I'll be testing around the 10th. Here's hoping!


----------



## danser55

I got positive OPK's yesterday and today. So I'll definitely be testing right around NYE. I hope I can hold off until then.


----------



## maxina

Hey all. i am having OV pain but little CM this time round? Could it be that i have not really released an egg? Praying so hard that this works this time round!!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Tcinks I decided to go with opks for the first time this go around and if I was going off of cm I would have missed ovulation all together I'm thinking that's why I haven't been getting pregnant the last 9 months. My cm was low today but I got a (pretty certain) positive so I will be ovulating the next 24 to 36 hours. So we BD today and will tomorrow and whatever else days to cover our bases. I think I'm going to test on New Year's Day. Then I will be 13-14 dpi.


----------



## tcinks

MommyOnMyMind said:


> Tcinks I decided to go with opks for the first time this go around and if I was going off of cm I would have missed ovulation all together I'm thinking that's why I haven't been getting pregnant the last 9 months. My cm was low today but I got a (pretty certain) positive so I will be ovulating the next 24 to 36 hours. So we BD today and will tomorrow and whatever else days to cover our bases. I think I'm going to test on New Year's Day. Then I will be 13-14 dpi.

Yay! Hope this is the cycle for you. :) I might try opks in the future if I don't get pregnant this cycle. I'm testing New Year's day too, although it'll probably be around 10dpo for me.


----------



## tcinks

maxina said:


> Hey all. i am having OV pain but little CM this time round? Could it be that i have not really released an egg? Praying so hard that this works this time round!!

I don't know, that's frustrating. :/ I'd still bd just to be safe!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

maxina said:


> Hey all. i am having OV pain but little CM this time round? Could it be that i have not really released an egg? Praying so hard that this works this time round!!

Some people don't even have cm but it doesn't indicate not ovulating. Some months I have tons and some barely any. This month we decided to use pre seed which mimics your cm. also I get ovulation pains like a week before I ovulate. It's really strange but I don't rely on this at all anymore.


----------



## Pne1985

Hi!! I will hopefully be testing at the beginning of the year as well. :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

My AF is due the 29th so I'll be testing. I think I might do a sneaky test on Christmas Eve though as that is my partners birthday and I'd love to have some good news as we lost our baby this summer. We aren't thoroughly TTC I've simply got an app that estimates my Ov days and I've had BD on 3 of them. So who knows but it's the same
Kind of pattern as when I had a BFP from my May cycle.


----------



## maxina

Thanks gals. I'll remain positive! All the best as we count down to New Year! Yay!


----------



## danser55

So I O'd on Thursday I'll definitely be testing and knowing what is going on with this cycle around NYE or New year's day. I'm 2 DPO right now.


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Do any of you know anything about ovulation tests? I have the Internet cheapies and each day they have been getting slightly darker and yesterday was the darkest they've gotten now they're back to very faint and I wonder if this is enough to count as positive. If you have experience let me know and I will try to figure out how to post a picture.


----------



## tcinks

MommyOnMyMind said:


> Do any of you know anything about ovulation tests? I have the Internet cheapies and each day they have been getting slightly darker and yesterday was the darkest they've gotten now they're back to very faint and I wonder if this is enough to count as positive. If you have experience let me know and I will try to figure out how to post a picture.

Sorry I've never used opks so can't offer advice. Did you figure it out?
Well I think I'm officially 1dpo now! Already itching to test:haha: Planning to test Jan1 at10dpo but will likely cave in and test earlier, just to drive myself a little crazy:dohh: oooh actually I just checked my period tracker app again and it days I'm actually2dpo! Woo! Now I'll test Dec 31! I know I know I should wait until af is due, don't judge me! I've always gotten a :bfp: by 9 or 10dpo...and I'm just impatient!:)

Anyway how is everyone else??


----------



## danser55

I got my 5 day progesterone blood level information back this morning from my testing yesterday and it's 31.9. It's never been that high before. I am exhausted and my boobs are killing me I guess that may be from the high progesterone. I still am not sure what my plans will be for testing.


----------



## CrowBaby

I am now CD13. I took OPKs starting Sunday the 20th. I got a negative on Sunday, High on Monday and Peak on Tuesday/Wednesday. AF is due January 2nd, but we are planning to test on January 1st (The day we will be together 10 years).


----------



## tcinks

CrowBaby said:


> I am now CD13. I took OPKs starting Sunday the 20th. I got a negative on Sunday, High on Monday and Peak on Tuesday/Wednesday. AF is due January 2nd, but we are planning to test on January 1st (The day we will be together 10 years).

That's so sweet! :flower:


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

tcinks said:


> MommyOnMyMind said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you know anything about ovulation tests? I have the Internet cheapies and each day they have been getting slightly darker and yesterday was the darkest they've gotten now they're back to very faint and I wonder if this is enough to count as positive. If you have experience let me know and I will try to figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> Sorry I've never used opks so can't offer advice. Did you figure it out?
> Well I think I'm officially 1dpo now! Already itching to test:haha: Planning to test Jan1 at10dpo but will likely cave in and test earlier, just to drive myself a little crazy:dohh: oooh actually I just checked my period tracker app again and it days I'm actually2dpo! Woo! Now I'll test Dec 31! I know I know I should wait until af is due, don't judge me! I've always gotten a :bfp: by 9 or 10dpo...and I'm just impatient!:)
> 
> Anyway how is everyone else??Click to expand...

Guys I have NO idea about opks. A couple days later I took one and it was starting to get dark again and then I didn't do anymore because I was diagnosed with a kidney infection and was in pain. So needless to say we didn't do much bd this month. If I ovulated when I originally thought (which matches my calendar) then I may have a chance. If I ovulated later I probably don't have a chance at all. If I ovulated when I originally thought I am 6 dpo. I really don't want to test until 14 dpo. However my mind is weak and I am sure I will cave. I thought this would be our month but after being in the hospital with kidney infection and trying to heal to be honest I think I'm out. Just doesn't seem likely. 

That being said I do have very sensitive nipples right now. That doesn't usually happen but who knows?


----------



## c beary83

Hiya. Please can I join. I'm 1dpo today so will get on the fourth at ten dpo ( if I can hold out that long)


----------



## maxina

How is everyone doing? Am now at 8DPO and having period like cramps. Anyone had this before and got a BFP?? Really hoping am not out. AF due on 1st January


----------



## tcinks

maxina said:


> How is everyone doing? Am now at 8DPO and having period like cramps. Anyone had this before and got a BFP?? Really hoping am not out. AF due on 1st January

I felt like af was coming before my last bfp! Even afterwards during those early days I would get cramps and be so worried that something was wrong , but nope! Baby was just snuggling in. So you're definitely not out yet! :D When are you testing??


----------



## Peanut112

OPKs work by predicting the LH surge in your body. The more LH the darker the line will be, and the greater chance you are O'ing. However you can only O once a month/cycle... the OPKs just make it easier for us to tell when we MAY be O'ing.

I'm in on the New Years testing... I just don't want to wait that long.


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

maxina said:


> How is everyone doing? Am now at 8DPO and having period like cramps. Anyone had this before and got a BFP?? Really hoping am not out. AF due on 1st January

Hey with my first pregnancy I was sooo sure I wasn't pregnant because o felt exactly like my period was coming on. That was the one month out of many I DIDNT think I was pregnant so I actually didn't even test until I was 5 weeks along. Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage but not because of my symptoms they said it was normal.


----------



## maxina

tcinks said:


> maxina said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? Am now at 8DPO and having period like cramps. Anyone had this before and got a BFP?? Really hoping am not out. AF due on 1st January
> 
> I felt like af was coming before my last bfp! Even afterwards during those early days I would get cramps and be so worried that something was wrong , but nope! Baby was just snuggling in. So you're definitely not out yet! :D When are you testing??Click to expand...

Hey. AF is due on 1st jan. Not sure whether to test before or jus wait??? When are u testing?? Today i have what it would seem like OV pain n creamy CM (sorry tmi)....


----------



## tcinks

I'm having lots of symptoms today!!! Sore breasts and slight cramping. Its so frustrating because last time I was pregnant I had these symptoms, but I alsohad similar ones the past two cycles even though I wasn't pregnant. Ugh! Somehow though I feel different...I hope I'm not being overly optimistic but this could be our month. :)

Maxina, test whenever you feel comfortable!!


----------



## Uni tsi

MommyOnMyMind said:


> Do any of you know anything about ovulation tests? I have the Internet cheapies and each day they have been getting slightly darker and yesterday was the darkest they've gotten now they're back to very faint and I wonder if this is enough to count as positive. If you have experience let me know and I will try to figure out how to post a picture.

I wish I knew the answer to your question because the same thing happened to me this month. If I did O, I can test new years day :happydance:

Even thought I didn't catch the LH surge, I had some intense mittelschmerz so I'm hopeful. Never had that before my loss, but it was some for sure solid cramping on the left side. 

Fingers crossed for all of us, ladies! This is my first time testing since my loss and it's so comforting to have something to be hopeful for again. Thanks for letting me join in :xmas3:


----------



## tcinks

Uni tsi said:


> MommyOnMyMind said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you know anything about ovulation tests? I have the Internet cheapies and each day they have been getting slightly darker and yesterday was the darkest they've gotten now they're back to very faint and I wonder if this is enough to count as positive. If you have experience let me know and I will try to figure out how to post a picture.
> 
> I wish I knew the answer to your question because the same thing happened to me this month. If I did O, I can test new years day :happydance:
> 
> Even thought I didn't catch the LH surge, I had some intense mittelschmerz so I'm hopeful. Never had that before my loss, but it was some for sure solid cramping on the left side.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us, ladies! This is my first time testing since my loss and it's so comforting to have something to be hopeful for again. Thanks for letting me join in :xmas3:Click to expand...

I never had any of that before my losses, either...or maybe I wasn't paying as much attention to everything as I do now. Hope you get some good news for the new year :D


----------



## Uni tsi

I also wondered if it was just because I'm paying more attention. I do feel like I have a lot more body awareness in that area. But, wow it was so intense at first I didn't know what it was! lol

I hope we ALL get good news for the new year. It seems like such an auspicious time to be testing


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Last cycle was the first time I felt what I thought was ovulation pains but it keeps coming early in my cycle like right before the week leading up to ovulation. I had it last month and this month. I do have reason to believe I haven't even been ovulating all this time until last month because I just didn't get any of the symptoms. Yesterday I woke up with intense nausea so I tested and it was negative. Then I realized it was way too early for pregnancy nausea because I was only (maybe) 8 dpo. As the day went by I realized it was food poisoning. Ugh! So today I am 9 dpo on a not too optimistic cycle. Only time will tell. I'm just going to say I was ovulating the first time I thought I was which means I think I'm going to test New Year's Eve at 12dpo even though it is a bit early I would love to tell him when the ball drops!!


----------



## danser55

I tested early BFN @11dpo it sucks because I feel so miserable.


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

danser55 said:


> I tested early BFN @11dpo it sucks because I feel so miserable.

Just remember it's still early! I got my BFP that ended in loss at 19 or 20 dpo but that was the first day I tested so I'm not sure if I would have gotten it earlier. You're still in it.


----------



## tcinks

danser55 said:


> I tested early BFN @11dpo it sucks because I feel so miserable.

Sorry :( But it is still early, don't give up hope!


----------



## tcinks

Tested today at 8dpo with a dollar tree test :bfn: I'm not surprised, it's still so early. But I'm a compulsive tester :haha: Anyway, I was super bummed because I have been having all these symptoms and seriously convinced myself I was going to see that second line. Nope. I have one more test that I'm going to use on Thursday, and if it's still negative I'll just wait until I miss af to test again. Maybe. :)

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## sailorsgirl

So sorry for the bfns girls.

Hope it isn't insensitive for me to post this but yesterday at 12dpo I got my bfp!! Scary and exciting all at once. 

Sending masses and masses of baby dust your wy girls. 

Xxx


----------



## tcinks

sailorsgirl said:


> So sorry for the bfns girls.
> 
> Hope it isn't insensitive for me to post this but yesterday at 12dpo I got my bfp!! Scary and exciting all at once.
> 
> Sending masses and masses of baby dust your wy girls.
> 
> Xxx


YAY! Congrats. :) Of course it's not insensitive, that's what we are here for. Was that your first time testing this cycle?


----------



## sailorsgirl

I got a bfn at 11dpo, the bfp on 12dpo with a clear blue digital test :) xx


----------



## tcinks

Yay! Gives me hope. :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Keeping everything crossed for you!! Xx


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations sailors girl!

I'm 4dpo. Dying to test but I'm feeling out already so really want to get this cycle out of the way so we can try again. I don't think it helps with all the Christmas food and and drink. I'm just feeling bloated and sluggish


----------



## maxina

I'm out guys.....AF arrived today morning!! I think i need to take a break from all this ttc. Its frustrating! Wish u all the best.....n Happy New Year!


----------



## tcinks

maxina said:


> I'm out guys.....AF arrived today morning!! I think i need to take a break from all this ttc. Its frustrating! Wish u all the best.....n Happy New Year!

I'm sorry.:( I understand needing a break, we took one last month and it was definitely helpful. Hope you'll be back soon!:hugs:


----------



## magicthree

Hi. I am now 5dpo trying for number 3 and am driving myself mad. I think I feel nauseated and tired but that may just be in my head. Bd the day before positive opk and then for three days following so I should be covered but I have pcos and opks aren't that reliable for me. After fertility drugs with my first I fell pregnant naturally with dd2 despite never getting a positive opk. 

Planning to test tomorrow despite it being waaaaay too early. I have a stash of cheapies to use up.....but I won't be too discouraged when I get the bfn.


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

11dpo here and testing first thing in the am. Maxina so sorry! It will come one day for you!


----------



## danser55

So sorry Maxina. 
I was away for a few days on a mini getaway with H. It was fun. Today is 13 DPO, saw 2 lines on 3 different tests this morning. I'm going to the RE tomrrow to hopefully confirm with blood work.


----------



## tcinks

Congrats, danser! Great news :)


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

danser55 said:


> So sorry Maxina.
> I was away for a few days on a mini getaway with H. It was fun. Today is 13 DPO, saw 2 lines on 3 different tests this morning. I'm going to the RE tomrrow to hopefully confirm with blood work.



So great! Please keep us updated. So happy for you


----------



## Uni tsi

danser, that's exciting news! I look forward to updates

I keep reminding myself there is no reason I should test until tomorrow but it's hard to resist the temptation.


----------



## tcinks

Try to hold out! Its always hard for me too.


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Took one today it was negative. I'm either 12 dpo or 10dpo but I will test again in a couple days and see what happens.


----------



## Uni tsi

Happy New Years ladies! :dust:

I hope the rest of you are having more luck today than I did this morning! 

Then again, I think I just tested waaaay to early so I don't think I'm really out yet. I'm not used to thinking of things in terms of dpo instead of day when af is expected. How soon should I be using a frer? I think I basically just wasted one lol but I was in the holiday spirit.

fx for all


----------



## tcinks

:bfn: for me too! :/ how many days until af for you?


----------



## Uni tsi

If my cycles are normal (too soon to tell) I'd be 6 days from AF. But, I was thinking about it and realized that since I O'd a few days late, my estimates are all off. So, I'm only 6 dpo which means I did waste that frer lol oh well. What dpo should I test? I tried googling this and got all sorts of different answers and am more confused now than I was before :shrug: but seems like 8 or 10 is the answer? 

I feel like such a noob lol


----------



## c beary83

Hey uni, what dpo are you? I tested bfn today but I'm only 7\8 dpo


----------



## c beary83

Sorry. Just seen your latest post. The earliest I've got abfp is 9\10


----------



## Uni tsi

thx cb - that's what I was thinking now that I stopped to think about it. But good to have confirmation. So I guess I'm waiting till monday or tuesday now. Thanks for helping me stop from freaking out (and wasting tests) <3

On a positive note, because I was in the tww I didn't really drink much last night at the party. I think this is the first new years day I haven't been hungover in my whole adult life. Which is actually kind of neat. I think I like it!


----------



## c beary83

I know what you mean. I shouldn't really be testing till the 4th but I've started now so I'll carry on!

I had a couple of drinks last night but not as much as I normally would. I know what you mean - it was nice waking up without the hangover!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Hey how is everyone doing? 12 dpo here according to fertility friend and I got a bfn with fmu. Giving up hope a little. Birthday is on the 20th and last year on my birthday when I found out my baby probably wouldn't make it I told my husband and mom that I was determined to have a baby or be pregnant by my next birthday. As silly as it may sound I've just been so bummed that didn't happen for us. We are now heading towards our 11th cycle ttc.


----------



## tcinks

MommyOnMyMind said:


> Hey how is everyone doing? 12 dpo here according to fertility friend and I got a bfn with fmu. Giving up hope a little. Birthday is on the 20th and last year on my birthday when I found out my baby probably wouldn't make it I told my husband and mom that I was determined to have a baby or be pregnant by my next birthday. As silly as it may sound I've just been so bummed that didn't happen for us. We are now heading towards our 11th cycle ttc.

I know what you mean. I was hoping to be pregnant by my due date, which was in November. And here I am. Sorry about the :bfn: Don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

I've been neglecting this post but just an update AF came on the 6th. Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## tcinks

MommyOnMyMind said:


> I've been neglecting this post but just an update AF came on the 6th. Better luck next time I guess.

 Ugh. Sorry. :flower: Most of us didn't seem to get much good news this cycle. Maybe next month! :hugs:


----------

